# Come schierereste la nazionale azzurra



## Torros (21 Marzo 2016)

Poiché c'è abbondanza di ottimi centrocampisti io opterei per un 4-3-3.

-------Buffon
-Darmian-Bonucci-Chiellini-Criscito(non lo convocherà mai, ma è l'unico terzino mancino buono)
Verratti-Marchisio-Parolo
Candreva-Pellè-Insigne


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2016)

Sono d'accordo con la tua formazione e con la maggior parte degli uomini, eccetto Parolo, Candreva e Pellè che sostituirei, rispettivamente, con Florenzi, Berardi e Immobile. Anche se tra Pellè/Immobile sono combattuto e volendo si potrebbe fare pure un pensierino a Belotti.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2016)

433

Buffon
Florenzi Barzagli Bonucci Darmian
Verratti Jorginho Marchisio
Candreva/Berardi Pellè Insigne

Pellè alla Toni, centrocampo di palleggiatori e difesa solida, fosse per me mi prenderei il rischio Berardi sin dall'inizio perché Candreva ha giocato tutto l'anno col pensiero di sloggiare (da notare che fece una grande partita proprio prima della sosta invernale) e non ha fatto granché dopo.
Jorginho è un innesto secondo me fondamentale, come rendimento è il miglior centrocampista quest'anno, ottime doti di passatore, gioca molto pulito e difficilmente forza la giocata, Verratti invece come mezzala avrebbe meno compiti difensivi e avrebbe più spazio di manovra sulla trequarti, il resto è abbastanza scontato ma Florenzi ha fatto una stagione incredibile e fungerà sicuramente come terzino/centrocampista aggiunto, ergo non lo farei giocare in mezzo.

352

Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini (a malincuore)
Candreva/Bernardeschi Verratti Jorginho Marchisio Bonaventura
Pellè El Shaarawy/Insigne

Chissà cos'ha in mente Conte, il materiale per me c'è, ma questa squadra è talmente intercambiabile che è difficile prevedere chi giocherà davanti.. se poi Conte ci piazza Eder Pellè alzo le mani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2016)

4-4-2 con una difesa più bloccata e esterni di centrocampo che si sacrificano

Buffon
Darmian Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
Candreva (o florenzi) Marchisio Verratti Bonaventura (o insigne) 
Eder Pelle (o immobile che io preferisco)

0 4-3-3 più europero secondo me con più esperienza e anche più spregiudicato
Buffon
Florenzi Barzagli Bonucci Darmian
Verratti T.motta Marchisio
Berardi Immobile Insigne (o El Shaarawy)


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2016)

oppure ne azzardo un altra che forse è la migliore visto che abbiamo tanti ottimi esterni ma che penso che conte non utilizzerà

3-4-3
Buffon
Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Candreva Marchisio Verratti Florenzi (bonaventura)
Berardi (bernaderschi) Immobile Insigne ( el sha)


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 4-4-2 con una difesa più bloccata e esterni di centrocampo che si sacrificano
> 
> Buffon
> Darmian Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
> ...



Quoto la seconda, sarebbe perfetta. Dispiace che Bonaventura non trovi spazio, e non sono ben deciso tra Berardi e Bernardeschi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto la seconda, sarebbe perfetta. Dispiace che Bonaventura non trovi spazio, e non sono ben deciso tra Berardi e Bernardeschi.



a me piace più berardi nel 4-3-3 più qualità, però bernardeschi ha più corsa e più disponibile al sacrificio, mi sembra un uomo su cui si può fare più affidamento


----------



## Djici (21 Marzo 2016)

E veramente difficile scegliere perche ci sono pochi nomi che possono essere _tranquillamente titolari_.

Per me possono quasi tutti essere titolari come possono andare in panchina o addiritura non essere proprio convocati.

Buffon/Perin/Donnaruma
Florenzi/Abate - Bonucci/Romagnoli - Barzagli/Chiellini - Darmian/Antonelli
Verratti - Jorginho/T.Motta - Marchisio/Parolo
Berardi/Candreva/Bernardeschi - Pelle/Immobile/Rossi/Zaza/Eder - Bonaventura/Elsha/Insigne

In mezzo al campo non vedo molte scelte.


----------



## davoreb (21 Marzo 2016)

Come la farei io:

------------------Buffon------------------
Darmian-Barzagli-Romagnoli-Chiellini
---------------Marchisio-----------------
-----Verratti---------Bonaventura-----
Bernadeschi (Candreva)---Elsha(Insigne)
-------------Zaza (Immobile)----------

Formazione 433 che può diventare un 352 o 442. 

Bernadeschi a me piace moltisssimo.

Metterei Chiellini terzino in quanto da centrale fa danni ma ha qualità da trascinatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon

Darmian Bonucci Barzagli Antonelli

Florenzi Marchisio Verratti Bonaventura

Rossi Insigne


Si, Rossi si è tirato in piedi e io lo proporrei titolare.

In alternativa uno tra Zaza e Paloschi, Immobile e Pellè mi fanno abbastanza schifo.

I terzini devono giocare dal lato giusto, Darmian a sinistra quindi no.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Berardi non lo farei giocare manco se mi puntasse un fucile addosso.
Per me la nazionale italiana in questo momento non può fare a meno di 4 giocatori: Verratti, Florenzi, Bonaventura e Insigne.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon (Donnarumma)

Florenzi (Abate) Barzagli (Chiellini) Bonucci (Romagnoli) Darmian (Antonelli)

Marchisio (Soriano) Jorginho (Thiago Motta) Verratti (Bonaventura)

Candreva (Berardi) Zaza (Immobile/Pellè) Insigne (El Shaarawy)


Come nazionale mi sembra accettabile e futuribile ma niente a che vedere con quelle appena passate. Certo è che manca davvero una punta in grado di fare la differenza (e non se ne vede l'ombra neache tra i giovani).


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon
Darmian Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini 
Verratti Marchisio
Berardi Saponara Insigne
Immobile


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Se dobbiamo pensare all'equilibrio, che è quello che ha fatto vincere all'Italia Mondiali e essere una nazionale vincente, direi:

*Buffon
Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Florenzi Verratti Jorginho Marchisio Bonaventura
Insigne Pellé*

non si può non confermare il blocco difensivo della Juve, anche per come è schierata, cioè a 3. 
A centrocampo in mezzo abbiamo l'esperienza di Marchisio (il tuttofare), la classe di Verratti e i polmoni di Jorginho (può subentrare De Rossi). Sugli esterni qualità e quantità con Florenzi e Bonaventura, due che sanno giocare larghi, sanno giocare a calcio e hanno tempi di inserimento perfetti. Davanti non si può non mettere Insigne, il numero 10 di questa Nazionale, quello che deve inventare e cercare di fare la differenza. Affianco una prima punta di peso per forza: Pellé per la presenza in area o il più completo Immobile.

Secondo me è la migliore. Ed è una squadra che lotterebbe anche in Champions


----------



## 13-33 (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon
Darmian-Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini
Florenzi-Marchisio-Verratti
Candreva-Zaza-Insigne


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo pensare all'equilibrio, che è quello che ha fatto vincere all'Italia Mondiali e essere una nazionale vincente, direi:
> 
> *Buffon
> Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
> ...



mi piace jorginho, sinceramente non l'ho messo nelle mie formazioni perchè lo avevo dimenticato..


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Come la farei io:
> 
> ------------------Buffon------------------
> Darmian-Barzagli-Romagnoli-Chiellini
> ...



non male ma bonaventura da mezzala fa fatica, magari può diventare un 4-4-2 con jack che diventa esterno sinistro o una delle due ali va a fare la seconda punta..


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Marzo 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Buffon
> Darmian-Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini
> Florenzi-Marchisio-Verratti
> Candreva-Zaza-Insigne


mi sembra la migliore possibile


----------



## TheZio (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon in porta
I quatro dietro Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini
Verratti, Marchisio, Florenzi
E in avanti tre tra Candreva, Insigne, ElShaarawy e Jack Bauer Bonaventura..
Falso nueve e alè.. Piuttosto che Eder e Pellè


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon
Florenzi Barzagli Bonucci Darmian
Marchisio Verratti
Candreva Bonaventura Insigne
??? (Zaza) (Gabbiadini) (Rossi)


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Poiché c'è abbondanza di ottimi centrocampisti io opterei per un 4-3-3.
> 
> -------Buffon
> -Darmian-Bonucci-Chiellini-Criscito(non lo convocherà mai, ma è l'unico terzino mancino buono)
> ...



Non me la sento, quando arrivo all' attacco mi vengono i conati di vomito.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon.

Florenzi, Bonucci, Romagnoli (Barzagli), Darmian.

Candreva (Bernardeschi), Verratti, Marchisio, Bonaventura.

Insigne, Zaza (Belotti).


----------



## davoreb (23 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non male ma bonaventura da mezzala fa fatica, magari può diventare un 4-4-2 con jack che diventa esterno sinistro o una delle due ali va a fare la seconda punta..



Hai ragione infatti nella mia testa mi immagino Bonaventura allagarsi tanto ed Elsha che si accentra ed entra spesso in area come fà alla Roma, avevo pensato a Jorginho ma a me Marchisio piace davanti alla difesa meno da mezz'ala.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Hai ragione infatti nella mia testa mi immagino Bonaventura allagarsi tanto ed Elsha che si accentra ed entra spesso in area come fà alla Roma, avevo pensato a Jorginho ma a me Marchisio piace davanti alla difesa meno da mezz'ala.



d'accordo con te, poi jorginho rende molto meglio in un centrocampo a 3 in cui ha due mezzeali che corrono per lui, vero che recupera tanti palloni ma ha un raggio di azione ridotto..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Marzo 2016)

Si vince l'Europeo con questa

4-5-1

Abbiati
De sciglio Ely Romagnoli Antonelli
Abate Poli Montolivo Bertolacci Bonaventura
Supermarionebalotelli


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Marzo 2016)

Seriamente io proverei un 4-2-3-1

Buffon (Gigio)
Darmian (Abate)
Barzagli (Bonucci)
Romagnoli (Chiellini)
Antonelli (De Sciglio)
Verratti (Jorginho)
Marchisio (Montolivo)
Candreva (Florenzi)
Bonaventura 
Insigne (El Shaarawy)
Uncessoacaso

Ma non è roba da conte


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si vince l'Europeo con questa
> 
> 4-5-1
> 
> ...



Italmilan  

Sono rimasta 10 sec perplessa pensando che fosse seria poi sono rinsavita


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me la nazionale non può prescindere da Barzagli Marchisio Verratti e Florenzi ,poi mettesse chi gli pare e col modulo che gli pare.


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Secondo me la nazionale non può prescindere da Barzagli Marchisio Verratti e Florenzi ,poi mettesse chi gli pare e col modulo che gli pare.


Insigne lo vedo molto più imprescindibile di Florenzi, è l'unico giocatore di classe che abbiamo li in avanti. Sugli altri tre concordo, devono giocare per forza (Verratti e Marchisio soprattutto).
Certo che la mancanza di una prima punta di livello internazionale pesa TANTISSIMO.


----------



## davoreb (23 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Insigne lo vedo molto più imprescindibile di Florenzi, è l'unico giocatore di classe che abbiamo li in avanti. Sugli altri tre concordo, devono giocare per forza (Verratti e Marchisio soprattutto).
> Certo che la mancanza di una prima punta di livello internazionale pesa TANTISSIMO.



Per me l'unico giocatore di classe in tutta la squadra è Verratti, continuo a pensare che Insigne sia sopravalutato.

Concordo nella mancanza di una prima punta, a me piace abbastanza Zaza per come gioca nella Juve ma non è certo quello che ci serve.


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me l'unico giocatore di classe in tutta la squadra è Verratti, continuo a pensare che Insigne sia sopravalutato.


Intendevo tra gli attaccanti. Verratti è palesemente il miglior giocatore che abbiamo e siamo d'accordo.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Marzo 2016)

Buffon
Barzagli Bonucci Darmian
Florenzi Verratti Marchisio X1
Candreva X2 Insigne

X1= Bernardeschi o Antonelli, Bonaventura secondo me non ha né il passo né le necessarie qualità difensive per fare quel ruolo, lo vedo meglio come primo sostituto di Insigne. Al limite, nelle partite in cui devi difendere di più, Darmian scala esterno e metti Chiellini sul centro-sinistra.
X2= Uno tra Zaza, Immobile e Pellé.


----------



## DannySa (25 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Buffon
> Barzagli Bonucci Darmian
> Florenzi Verratti Marchisio X1
> Candreva X2 Insigne
> ...



Giaccherini avrà la preferenza rispetto ad Antonelli.
Bonaventura anche secondo me verrà impiegato solo come ala sinistra, ma ci sta lui è una specie di trequartista che si fa la fascia e se giocasse anche solo i 20 minuti finali potrebbe far girare la testa a parecchi terzini (vale lo stesso per Giovinco>Eder).
Sarà un bel problema per Conte.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Marzo 2016)

Buffon
Florenzi barzagli Bonucci darmian 
Marchisio verratti Motta
Candreva pellè insigne


----------



## davoreb (25 Marzo 2016)

il 343 mi è piaciuto molto:

Buffon
Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Florenzi Marchisio Verratti Jack (Darmian)
Candreva (Bernadeschi) Zaza Elsha (Insigne)

Praticamente la formazione di ieri ma con più qualità.


----------

